

1,000-year-old fishing trap found on Google Earth - jwilliams
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/5000835/1000-year-old-fishing-trap-found-on-Google-Earth.html

======
nopassrecover
No, a plane discovered it and after being called in archaeologists used Google
Earth to see what the plane saw.

